# Knicks vs Maccbbi Elite Pre-Season Game Thread 10/11/07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB>Thursday, 7:00pm​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB>vs. Maccabi Elite​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB>TV: MSG, NBATV ​​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

man it feels good to be back.


----------



## LiLMiLLeR (Sep 27, 2007)

lets goooooooooooo NEW YORK NEW YORK


----------



## LiLMiLLeR (Sep 27, 2007)

so far i like i like...deff likin the defense


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

man everybody is looking good......


except for malik and jeffries that is


----------



## LiLMiLLeR (Sep 27, 2007)

lolol...yea i think thye look real good and there defense i cant belive it i mean not saying its like the best but i see a big improvment..there blowing them away


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> man everybody is looking good......
> 
> 
> except for malik and jeffries that is


I'm not suprise about Malik and Jefferies....they stink.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

that was not a competitive game...at least the proceeds went to charity .

on the plus side, the knicks are passing well, taking care of the ball and defending.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>MACCABI ELITE MACCABI</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Derrick Sharp, IR</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Omri Casspi, IR</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Yotam Halperin, IR</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Lior Eliyahu, F</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Marcus Fizer, IR</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>7-17</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Terence Morris, IR</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ezequiel Skverer, IR</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Bluthenthal, IR</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>2-13</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Vonteego Cummings, IR</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*30-72*</TD><TD>*7-28*</TD><TD>*18-26*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*85*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41.7%*</TD><TD>*25.0%*</TD><TD>*69.2%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 24 (33)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Zach Randolph, PF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>7-14</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Fred Jones, GF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Roderick Wilmont, G</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jordan, G</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Demetris Nichols, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Walker Russell Jr., G</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Randolph Morris, FC</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Wilson Chandler, F</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41-78*</TD><TD>*6-15*</TD><TD>*24-35*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*42*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*112*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*52.6%*</TD><TD>*40.0%*</TD><TD>*68.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 11 (4)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Marcus Fizer looked like a man-beast out there.


----------



## LiLMiLLeR (Sep 27, 2007)

all i have to say is fred jones...lol only 13 mins and he did some good things


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Come on folks..*

This was a glorified scrimmage. You can't tell anything from this game. Good to have them playing again but lets wait until they actually have some competition. BTW, Randolph is not going to be cheated on hot attempts...lol.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I know this is just a preseason game and it's pretty much meaningless, but I have to say that was the best game I have ever seen the Knicks play in last 2 years, such a shame it's against a rubbish foriegn team in the preseason.

FG 52.6%
3PT 40.0%
FT 68.6%
Assts/TO 24/11

Those are some serious numbers if they could only maintian that kind of performance maybe, then maybe..


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ 'rubbish' Euroleague contender...


----------



## LiLMiLLeR (Sep 27, 2007)

yup..but there were talkin smack saying they came all the way here to beat the knicks uncalled for


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Two years ago they beat the Raptors - they figured they could do it again.

Of course that team had guys like Anthony Parker, Milos Vujanic and Yaniv Green on it...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It was Vonteego ****ing Cummings who talked trash too... ugh


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

come on man.....i saw marbury dive for a loose ball mid way through the 1st Q....


you cant tell me our guys arent playing hard out there. Mardy impressed me also as well as nate. 

no matter preseason or not guys dont go out there wanting to lose. At least our guys dont

oh yea forgot to mention......we were playing w/o curry and balkman... :O


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Like I said....*

One, maybe two guys on that team could make ANY nba squad. We may be good but that was no measuring stick.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*A few things that should have been noticed:* 

*Nate Robinson performance and changing the tempo WON this game for the Knicks.* 
The Knicks were down by 12 points when Nate Robinson came into the game and turned the lead into the Knicks favor it just reminds me how many times has I watched this imature Player (Nate) do this in the last two seasons (way to many times). Nate was put on the court with Defensive Players Collins, Malik, Jones, and Jefferies as a second Unit. 

The Knicks second Unit lead by Nate Robinson went on a tear in the second quarter scoring 33 points that quarter (Defense players scoring). You had to LUV the Nate & Collins tandem alongside of strong Malik Rose. That's right Malik Rose was another big contributor. 

Zach Randolph was not able to do much in the first half of the game, he came alive in the second half when the Knicks was settled into one tempo (Nate's). Marbury & Crawford was slashing to the hoop on a regular in the second half putting the oposition into steady foul trouble so the frontcourt players (Zach, Lee, Q.Rich, Chandler, and Morris) could just play their game for the WIN. 

Isiah Thomas belive 6.2 Fred Jones is a keeper as the Knicks SG. He is not given Demetris Nicholes a chance to shine equally with Fred Jones by playing Nicholes with Nate & Collins. Playing Nicholes with PG-Jordan at garbage time show the two are not keepers this season. 

This game showed the Knick players that Isiah Thomas is not interested in, and the Knick-players that will be keepers. Isiah have to cut players or trade players to get this roster down to 15-players before regular season. 
*And guess who Isiah wants to trade whom market value keep growing? that's right Nate Robinson with two other Knick-players.* Isiah will be sorry when he trade Nate and cut Nicholes... 

P.S. Marbury dived for a lose ball!!!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> BTW, Randolph is not going to be cheated on hot attempts...lol.



I watched a lot of this game, and this is what you should expect from Zach.....minus 5 or so more points and 3 or so more rebounds. He shoots in bulk, doesn't get a lot of assists, steals or blocks, and has a few more TO's normally. He will definately be a great scorer and rebounder for you guys though. Also he holds the ball a bit longer on offense usually.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> P.S. Marbury dived for a lose ball!!!


Haha yeah I saw that. In preseason no less! He means business this year.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I actually found myself rooting for Maccabi early in the game. Partially because they're my favorite non-american team out there and partially because I like quite a few of their players. It was a beautifully compettive game..... before halftime. I was happy about a few things.

1. The knicks were passing the ball and hustling on defense
2. Zach looks like a very good VERSATILE offensive player.
3. Knicks stunk it up early, and were able to come back and dominate after halftime

Eliyahu was having a very good game, his coach made a bad mistake only playing him 20 or so mins last night.


----------

